# Simplicity is out the window



## dougp26364 (Jul 22, 2014)

So I called to book a week ONLY because I needed a pet friendly unit at Bell Rock Inn. I needed to pay 75% in advance, which was completed. Only they credited to a US Collection account instead of the individual deeded weeks and THE Club account. 

Realizing the mistake within a hour or so by checking my account online, I call DRI. They then charge me correctly and tell me they cancelled the original charge. I go online this morning and guess what, they still charged my account, which now shows a payment of $4,631.67. 

So I'm away from home and I don't have my Silver Elite card. The only number I can find online is the promotions number. I call it and I'm given the customer service number and I'm transferred. At this point I've been on hold for 29 minutes. There's only so many times I can here MR. Cloobeck's recorded message thanking my for my patience and that a team member will be with me momentarily. 

At least for today, simplicity is out the window. Irritation and aggravation has taken it's place. 

31 minutes and counting now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 22, 2014)

39 minutes I hang up and call back. The CS # I was given was marketing. I explain the issue, that I'm silver elite, I've been on terminal hold for 39 minutes. I'm connected to another # and navigate a labyrinth of phone prompts, finally reaching someone who might be able to rectify the situation at 47 minutes. It's now 59 minutes & counting but, I hope we're nearing the end.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 22, 2014)

Fixed......hopefully, and it only took 1 hour.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 22, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> So I called to book a week ONLY because I needed a pet friendly unit at Bell Rock Inn. I needed to pay 75% in advance, which was completed*. Only they credited to a US Collection account instead of the individual deeded weeks and THE Club account.
> 
> Realizing the mistake within a hour or so by checking my account online*, I call DRI. They then charge me correctly and tell me they cancelled the original charge. I go online this morning and guess what, they still charged my account, which now shows a payment of $4,631.67.
> 
> ...



How did you know they indeed incorrectly credited the wrong account by your logging in?  I ask this because the credit balance shown in parenthesis upon my log in shows the credit balance even if I chose to access the account that does not have a credit balance. So you may have thought it was credited improperly but was not and they just cancelled and resubmitted. The double credit shown should correct in a few days.  Do you follow me?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 22, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> How did you know they indeed incorrectly credited the wrong account by your logging in?  I ask this because the credit balance shown in parenthesis upon my log in shows the credit balance even if I chose to access the account that does not have a credit balance. So you may have thought it was credited improperly but was not and they just cancelled and resubmitted. The double credit shown should correct in a few days.  Do you follow me?



Well, I left that part out.

In the past, any advance payment ive made has been credited to each deeded week, never to the US Collection and, im not a trust based owner so, i don't own the US Collection, thus, i interpreted the entire deposit to an account labled the US Collection as incorrect, so i called and this was confirmed and, supposedly fixed. They said they would cancel the original transaction, then charge the correct amounts to each individual deeded account plus THE Club dues. Only, they failed to cancel the original transaction and ALL of the charges went through. 

Fast forward to today. Towards the end of the conversation, the person handling the issue said the other person shouldn't have reversed the charge, it was fine as it was.  So maybe it was fine but, the first person fixing a problem that may or may not have existed ended up allowing both charges to go through, resulting in todays entertainment. 

In the end it seems as if not everyone was on the same page, tossing simplicity out the window. At this point I'm not to thrilled about the prospect of calling DRI to help me with anything. For that matter I'm not even sure everything is back to normal. All this just because i wanted to reserve a pet friendly room at few resorts in the DRI system and had to call to confirm a room was available and would be assigned to us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 28, 2014)

The credit for the over charge has been placed back on my CC. 

Lesson learned, always take care of business myself. To many systems comingled together making it to complicated to remember all the different sets of rules for the typical employee.


----------

